# Fripp Island Inshore fishing



## Thomas95 (Feb 3, 2020)

Been an S.C. native all my life but haven’t been to Fripp, I’ve got plans of going this summer. Was thinking of bringing my boat, a 20 ft skiff center console. I was curious about how the inshore fishing was around the island and back water creeks. Any thoughts on Harbor river or old house creek, just trying to decide if it’s worth bringing the boat or not.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

I've never personally fished there but heard it's good fishing, specifically good flounder fishing.


----------



## aharris10483 (May 4, 2020)

I've done a good bit of surf fishing there, but never chartered a boat out. On a side note, Fripp is the hidden gem of South Carolina. The family and I have been going down there for a while now.It's awesome.


----------

